# Best Tent Temp humidity monitor



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 23, 2014)

I have gone threw 2 thermometers for my tent and haven't had one Cropt yet. The sensor that goes inside the tent starts to go wonky then stops reading all toghther.


What is a good one to buy cause at $30 plus tax a pop it's not cheap that's $ for seeds

What are my fellow tent growers using?


----------



## DrFever (Apr 23, 2014)

hmmm  i  used one of these before   with no issue   and best of all its  less then 10 bucks  hahaha  

http://www.walmart.com/ip/AcuRite-Digital-Humidity-and-Temperature-Monitor/16888914


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 23, 2014)

I want one with 2 temps for the tent temp and room temp. Does that one do both?


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 24, 2014)

Acurite makes one I have seen it at amazon.


----------



## sawhse (Apr 24, 2014)

I am using the accurite. I got mine at lowes and have been using it for two years now. Works great I have had to change the battery in the sensor a couple of time but never had a problem.


----------



## burner (Apr 24, 2014)

like said above. I use acurite's $10 monitor..everyone pretty much sells them. I have 2 that are 3 years old still going strong.


----------

